# Stantons Hairdressers and Barbers shop Coventry



## sj9966 (Apr 29, 2009)

Stantons Hairdressers and Barber shop was in business at these premises for many years, they relocated in 2005 and it has been empty ever since.

The shop is adjoined to the old watchmakers factory which was lastly occupied by Electronics Products (Coventry ) Ltd, I have previously reported that in another thread.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9462&highlight=coventry

Not too much left in Stantons but it has not been too badly trashed and there were a few decent bits.

The house to the left which is directly connected to the factory building is heavily fire damaged and there really is nothing to see inside.

Here are some pictures.

















Hallway






Stairway to upstairs flat 






Upstairs






Barbers shop





















Hairdressers
















Factory at the rear


----------



## jonney (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like you stepped into a 70's timewarp. It must have been very posh in its day judging by the leaded glass


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 30, 2009)

jonney said:


> Looks like you stepped into a 70's timewarp. It must have been very posh in its day judging by the leaded glass



My thoughts here as well. 

Some touches are earlier, that fireplace is very Art Deco.

To go slightly OT I went to Harrogate recently & ate out in a fish & chip shop that looked like it hadn't been redecorated for 30 years, but at least it was kept clean & the food was ok.


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow, it always amazes me how time warp places like this can still exist.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes it does look like it has been lft in another time. I like the touches especially the Gillette Razor pack with the old price on it! the fireplace and the glass was pure 30s though... outstanding! I am with Krela, how come it is not totally trashed.


----------



## TK421 (Apr 30, 2009)

Really like this, it's very different, well done for caputring it, I guess it's all too easy to overlook stuff like this, well done for getting in.


----------



## sj9966 (Apr 30, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> how come it is not totally trashed.



It is located on quite a busy road and the house through the wall to the right is occupied, so I think that has probably prevented it from getting too badly smashed up inside.


----------



## Looloo (May 1, 2009)

What a nice find, good to see it's in good condition still. Thanks!


----------



## Krypton (May 1, 2009)

I think it would have been rather dated by the time it closed its doors. Dosnt seem to be chavved up though


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2009)

Absolutely love the leaded windows inside. Nice find, SJ. 
The thing that I find the most interesting is the blue plaque, though. SJ, do all the watchmaker's houses have plaques? My Greatgrandfather was a Coventry watchmaker from a long line of Clerkenwell watchmakers. I've gleaned as much as I can from the net but I haven't come across any Guild lists for Coventry yet and I'd love to find out more.
Cheers.


----------



## Random (May 1, 2009)

That's pretty cool, you don't see too many derelict hairdressers. I like the flat upstairs also, although I'm a bit confused about that living room. I've heard of painting around a bit of furniture before, but plastering around it?

Something for the weekend, sir?


----------



## sj9966 (May 1, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> do all the watchmaker's houses have plaques?
> Cheers.



There are quite a few watchmakers plaques dotted about on the houses around this part of town, I am not sure if they have covered them all.

I am afraid my knowledge on the subject is very limited, although I will try and find out more. 
I didn't know ther was a Coventry watch museum, but I will pay it a visit soon. (when I find out where it is)


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2009)

sj9966 said:


> ...I will try and find out more.
> I didn't know ther was a Coventry watch museum, but I will pay it a visit soon. (when I find out where it is)



Cheers, SJ.


----------



## E30Elaine (May 1, 2009)

Random said:


> I've heard of painting around a bit of furniture before, but plastering around it?



Yep I noticed that also - looks about the size of a display cabinet - odd


----------



## sj9966 (May 1, 2009)

sj9966 said:


> I didn't know ther was a Coventry watch museum, but I will pay it a visit soon. (when I find out where it is)



The museum isn't open yet, although there is a website with some good info.

 click here


----------



## Keep out! (May 1, 2009)

Pic 12. Torture devices?


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2009)

sj9966 said:


> The museum isn't open yet, although there is a website with some good info.
> 
> http://www.coventrywatchmuseum.co.uk/index.html



Ah, cheers for that, SJ. I think I've already got that one...so many addies in so many folders!  I've shortcut it anyway in case it's different to the ones I've got. Thanks again.


----------



## borntobemild (May 2, 2009)

Very nice SJ. Used to drive past it every day. Always meant to stop and look at the plaque but never got round to it. 

Time Team did a 'History Hunters' programme on the Chapelfields area years ago - never seen it repeated though

'Coventry is known for car manufacturing and the bombing of its cathedral, but did you know that, in the 18th and 19th centuries, it had a thriving watchmaking sector? This week, three teams of history hunters investigate the few remaining factory premises, the archives and the beautiful products of Coventry craftsmen to shed light on a little known corner of this city's history.'


----------



## oldscrote (May 3, 2009)

Last time I went to a barbers it looked the same as in your great pics,the haircut cost my dad 1/6 7 and a half pence in new money and I ain't sat in a barbers chair since.


----------



## GoatHarraser (Oct 14, 2009)

coventry is also famous for bikes and (sky) blue ribbon 
nice explore there fella !


----------



## Potter (Oct 15, 2009)

What a great find. Love the old fireplace.

That with the plastering - I think that was a display case or something.

Very nice with the blue plaque.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice one. Loving that old stair carpet!


----------



## Midland Red (Mar 4, 2010)

Just found this which may be of interest

http://www.coventrysociety.org.uk/detail.asp?ArticleId=165

MRed


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 5, 2010)

Midland Red said:


> Just found this which may be of interest
> 
> http://www.coventrysociety.org.uk/detail.asp?ArticleId=165
> 
> MRed



I suppose we should be grateful they're not being knocked down, but will withhold judgement until i've seen the outcome. 

If a property developer has enough patience, they seem to be able to get away with anything. As it's in a conservation area, Cov Council could have stepped in earlier.


----------

